# Donnersbergtour am 23.09.07



## Markus B. (16. September 2007)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust am Sonntag den 23.09.07, am Schillerhain/Donnersberg (ca.:55km und ca.:1100Hm), zu Biken? Start ist um 10:00 Uhr am Schillerhain in Kirchheimbolanden. 
Max. *10* Biker!
Wegbeschreibung:
Autobahn Kirchheimbolanden ab, 
dann Richtung Kirchheimbolanden,
1.Ampel geradeaus
im Kreisel 1.Ausfahrt
dann ca 800m der Straße folgen
dann an der rechts Kurve geradeaus und der Wegbeschreibung Schillerhain folgen!

Wer Interesse hat ,bitte kurz melden!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Raschauer (16. September 2007)

Erster

Gruß Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbotom (16. September 2007)

Zweiter mit Genemigung  der OHL!!!!  


Gruß Oliver


----------



## NoTraining (16. September 2007)

Dritter, wenn ich meine Rüsselpest bis dahin los bin! Der Familienrat hat schon zugestimmt!

Gruß Clemens 2 alias NoBrake


----------



## Ripman (17. September 2007)

@ Präsi: Wärst Du bitte mal so nett und würdest diesen Fred nach oben zu holen und mit "Wichtig" zu belegen??
Dank Dir

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. September 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei, suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## Turbotom (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
 wie immer bei Clemens oder sollen wir dich abholen.

Gruß Oliver.


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2007)

Nachdem ich den Donnersberg schon zweimal verpasst habe, versuche ich diesmal mein Glück.
In der Hoffnung, das meine Erkältung bis zum Wochenende endgültig überwunden ist, melde ich mich mal als Mitfahrer an


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (20. September 2007)

So, ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob ich fünfter oder sechster bin  
aber ich komme auch  
Kann noch eine Person mitnehmen (Raum: Bischofsheim - Mainz).
Einfach kurz melden.


Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Doppelherz (20. September 2007)

Hallo Markus,

wir sind auch dabei. Fragt sich nur, ob wir jetzt einen oder zwei Plätze belegen, denn wir kommen mit dem Tandem... 

Müssen allerdings erst am Samstag noch probieren, ob das Ding ins Auto passt. 

Viele Grüße
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## carboni (21. September 2007)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> So, ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob ich fünfter oder sechster bin
> aber ich komme auch
> Kann noch eine Person mitnehmen (Raum: Bischofsheim - Mainz).
> Einfach kurz melden.
> ...



Ich kann uff die Burch odder nach Bischem komme. 

Tandem am Donnersberg? Das muss ich sehen! 
Melde ich mich sicherheitshalber mal als Neunter an? 
Bitte mal einen Platz freihalten. (Nein, nicht auf dem Tandem )


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rübi (21. September 2007)

komme auch


----------



## Ruderbock (21. September 2007)

10.


----------



## grosser (21. September 2007)

Hallo,
Markus = Guide!
Somit bin ich 1oter ODER?!?

PS: Mr. Cannondale nehm ich mit

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## grosser (22. September 2007)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Markus = Guide!
> Somit bin ich 1oter ODER?!?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

gestern war ich zu euphorisch und meine Erkältung sitzt immer noch in der Birne!
Ich werde am Sonntag kurzfristig je nach Zustand entscheiden ob ich mitfahre! 

dieter


----------



## NoTraining (22. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn einer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht: ich komme aus Eltville und fahre an Mainz vorbei - und habe noch Platz für 1-2 Räder. Am besten anrufen: 06123-630467.

Gruß, Clemens 2 alias NoBrake


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

kurze Frage noch : Ist das der Parkplatz am Sportplatz oder gibts da noch einen anderen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (23. September 2007)

Schade, Donnersberg wär jetzt genau richtig, noch dazu bei dem Wetter. Leider hab ich noch mit einer Erkältung zu tun und kann daher blöderweise nicht mitmachen.

Bis denne wieder, Rolf


----------



## carboni (23. September 2007)

Hallo Markus.

Muss mich leider abmelden.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Turbotom (23. September 2007)

Dank an den Guide,   
war ne SUPER Streckenführung und ne SUPER Tour.     Wie immer am Donnersberg.

Auch meine Hochachtung an das Tandem Team, war ne Super Leistung Leute. 

Ansonsten *DANK* an alle die dabei waren, war wieder mal SUPER    



Gruß Oliver.


----------



## Raschauer (23. September 2007)

Ich kann mich Mc.Gyver nur anschließen  

Geile Tour mit toller Stimmung.
Ich ziehe meine Helm vor Doppelherz  

Gruß
Chuck Norris


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (23. September 2007)

Auch meinerseits:

Ein dickes Danke Schön für diese tolle Tour. 

Gruß an alle
Nicolas


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2007)

Auch ich kann mich nur anschließen : Super-Sonntag !!!!

Perfektes Wetter, super Strecke vom Guide ausgesucht   , Singlespeeder und Tandemfahrer/in bewundert und durch die frühe Anfangszeit hab ich sogar noch den Bayern-Sieg gesehen - aber das nur nebenbei


----------



## Ruderbock (23. September 2007)

GENAU, auch noch mal danke!!!
War super!
Und wie schon gesagt: gerne wieder!!
Und wie auch schon gesagt: Sehr gut, dass das Tandem dabei war!
(Nicht nur weil alle Fußgänger plötzlich so nett sind...  )
LG
Jens


----------



## Doppelherz (23. September 2007)

Auch von uns nochmal vielen Dank an Markus für diese geile Tour!!! 

Trails fahren auf dem Tandem ist noch viel schöner als solo, völlig entspannt als Jockey, braucht man sich keine Sorgen um die Fahrtechnik machen (dickes Lob an meinen Captain).

Unsere Hochachtung gilt jedoch dem wahren Singlespeeder: Jens, Du warst SPITZE!

So, jetzt haben wir uns alle gegenseitig genug gelobt,
Bussi,
euer Doppelherz


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. September 2007)

Das war eine Super Tour mit hohem Singletrial Anteil bei genialem Wetter.
Danke Marcus


----------



## grosser (24. September 2007)

Jetzt will ich auch noch DANKEN! 
Super Tour!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus B. (25. September 2007)

Hi, 
schön dass es euch gefallen hat.

Gruß
Markus

P.S.:Nochmal Hut ab, vor Birgit, Jochen und Jens!


----------

